# Liste der "Must have"-PC-Spiele und PC-Spiele-Serien



## DarthLAX (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leutz,

Ich benötige Eure Hilfe.

Ich würde gerne eine "Must have"-Liste der PC-Spiele und PC-Spiel-Serien (also sowas wie: Die Siedler, Call of Duty, Deus Ex etc.) anlegen und würde deshalb von EUCH ALLEN gerne wissen, was eure "Must have"-Spiele sind (geordnet nach dem Erscheinungsjahr) - es ist auch ok ein einem Jahr 10 und mehr spiele als "Must have" zu Taggen 

Warum des ganze:

Ich habe mir die letzten Jahre kaum Spiele gekauft, weil ich viel in MMOs unterwegs war (WOW vor allem) und "muss" (das heißt: ich möchte) jetzt das nachholen was ich verpasst habe 

Ausserdem: 

Dem einen oder anderen hier kann das sicher auch helfen, wenn er vll sich ein spiel mal nicht leisten konnte, weil er sich eben ein anderes gekauft hat und jetzt ne gute gelegenheit währe des alles nach zu holen 

mfg LAX
ps: ihr seit dran - ach ja: das genre ist egal (bin zwar kein rennspiele fan und auch mit sachen wie NHL und Fussball-Manager etc. kann ich nix anfangen aber da die liste net nur für mich ist sind alle genres ok - solange ihr mir den gefallen tut sie dazu zu schreiben 
pps: je fesselnder desto besser


----------



## aLbErT_94 (24. Juli 2011)

2007 - Crysis, Racedriver GRID
2008 - Far Cry 2, Fallout 3
2010 - Battlefield Bad Company 2, Metro 2033, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2

sind jetzt so meine "must have" die mir auf die schnelle eingefallen sind^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juli 2011)

aLbErT_94 schrieb:


> 2007 - Crysis, Racedriver GRID
> 2008 - Far Cry 2, Fallout 3
> 2010 - Battlefield Bad Company 2, Metro 2033, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
> 
> sind jetzt so meine "must have" die mir auf die schnelle eingefallen sind^^


 Crysis, Fallout 3, BC2 und Metro finde ich von deinen empfehlenswert(ja, ich mag CoD nicht).
Ansonsten die Assassin's Creed Reihe, Mafia(NUR der erste Teil!), Portal/2 und für die PS3: HEAVY RAIN HELL YEAH!!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## DarthLAX (25. Juli 2011)

nix gegen COD - nur mag ich net das das im deutschen "cut" ist (hasse es wenn hersteller gezwungen sind (bundesprüfstelle und juschg. sei dank....) ihre spiele so zu beschneiden das jeglicher realismus flöten geht bzw. das es einfach nur noch mies ist....)

mfg LAX
ps: werde morgen mal meine "must have" listen


----------



## Aufpassen (25. Juli 2011)

2007 - Crysis

2008 - Crysis Warhead, Far Cry 2, GTA 4

2010 - Battlefield Bad Company 2, Metro 2033, Mafia 2, Starcraft 2, Just Cause 2,

2011 - Crysis 2, Witcher 2


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (25. Juli 2011)

1997: Final Fantasy 7
2000: Final Fantasy 8
2001: Black & White
2003: Wolfenstein ET
2007: Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
2009: Anno 1404
2010: Battlefield BC2; Starcraft 2

das ist so meine must-have liste, wenn auch ein paar ältere titel dabei sind.

*EDIT: *mir sind auf arbeit noch ein paar eingefallen


----------



## DarthLAX (25. Juli 2011)

nix gegen ältere spiele 

bin zwar kein "früher war alles besser" und "damals war alles sooooo gut"-Typ, jedoch gibt es einen haufen spiele die in den 90ern und frühen 2000ern erschienen sind, von denen sich heutige spiele mehr las eine scheibe abschneiden könnten (deus ex z.B. oder auch command and conquer alarmstufe rot)

mfg LAX
ps: so muss mal wieder weg (hoffe das ich nachher dazu komme meine games auf zu listen


----------



## Flotter Geist (25. Juli 2011)

Dead Space 1-2


----------



## roquette (26. Juli 2011)

Servus

Meine must have Titel:

Syndicate
Dungeon Keeper 1 (und nur der erste Teil)
Diablo I + II
Jagged Alliance I + II
Outcast
Deus Ex (der erste Teil, bis jetzt)
Baldurs Gate I + II
GTA eigentlich alle Teile
Giants - Cittizen Kabuto
X 2 + X 3
Stronghold 1  (herrlich über Lan)
Half Life 1
Quake 3 Arena
Star Wars - Knights of the old Republic I + II
Star Wars - Jedi Knight / Jedi Academy / Jedi Outcast
Need for Speed - Porsche / Most Wanted
Herr der Ringe Online - Shadows of Angmar (war richtig klasse, bis zum ersten Addon)
System Shock
Unreal Tournament
FEAR I
Shooter der hierzulande indiziert ist, hat was mit Bowling zu tun
Z - Steel Soldiers  (Zitat einer Einheit: Hier Psychoeinheit, Ende und Aus !!!)
Prototype
Far Cry
Battlefield 2 
Cannon Foddder
die Mechwarriorreihe
Comanche (alle Teile, 4 warens glaub ich)
Max Payne 
Ultima 7 + 8 


Mehr sind mir auf die schnelle nicht eingefallen, wenn, dann sag ichs Tante Edit.
Das chronologische Durcheinander möge man mir verzeihen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Dead Space 1-2


 Dead Space OK, aber warum den zweiten Teil?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## byte1981 (26. Juli 2011)

Warcraft 3
Half Life 2
Star Wars - Knights of the old Republic 1&2
Jade Empire
Farcry
Crysis
Mirrors Edge
Mass Effect 1&2
The Witcher 1&2 
Dragon Age Origins

Die zählen so zu meinen "Must have" Titeln.


----------



## Ich 15 (26. Juli 2011)

Mafia 1(wenn es auch was altes sein darf)
Bioshock 1
Mirrors Edge
Mass Effect(beide Teile)
Half Life 2
GTA SA
Minecraft


----------



## HAWX (26. Juli 2011)

Counter-Strike: Source
World of Warcraft
Fear 1
Hellgate London
Stalker: Shadow of Tschernobyl
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
Starcraft 2
Mafia 2


----------



## Micha77 (27. Juli 2011)

Die komplette Total-War Reihe!!!


----------



## DarthLAX (29. Juli 2011)

so hier mal meine kleine liste:

*Ich unterteile mal in Bereiche:*
*I. Action-Spiele*
*II. Rollenspiele*
*III. Strategie-Spiele*

*I. Action-Spiele:*
*1. Assassins Creed II und Assassins Creed: Brotherhood*
*2. Deus Ex (Teil 1 von 2000)*
*3. Bioshock I und II*
*4. Crysis II*
*5. Vampire: The Masquerade – Bloodlines*
*6. No one Lives Forever II und Contract: JACK*
*7. Prey*
*8. Crysis und Crysis: Warhead*
*9. Half Life 2 und Episode 2*
*10. Half Life I (mit Opposing Force, Blue Shift etc.)*

*II. Rollenspiele:*
*1. Mass Effect II*
*2. Dragon Age: Origins und Awakening (sehe letzteres als Mission-CD)*
*3. Mass Effect I*
*4. Knights of the old Republic*
*5. Dragon Age II*
*6. Knights of the old Republic: The Sith Lords*
*7. Fable III*
*8. Diablo II mit Lord of Destruction (bestes Hack-and-Slay ever!)*
*9. Sacred II*
*10. Fallout I und II*

*III. Strategie-Spiele*
*1. Command and Conquer: Tiberium Wars und Kanes Rache*
*1. (da ebenfalls sehr gut) Starcraft (mit Broodwar) und Starcraft II*
*2. Command and Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot II*
*3. Command and Conquer: Tiberian Sun und Feuersturm*
*4. Total Annihilation mit Mission CD: Die Core-Offensive*
*5. Age of Empires (Teil 1)*
*6. Star Wars: Empire at War (ohne Forces of Corruption, da nie gespielt)*


----------



## Dannenron (31. Juli 2011)

Must-Have (für den einen oder anderen sicher sachen dabei die nich  )

Command and Conquer Generäle+Stunde Null
Command and Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 3
Command and Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 3 - Der Aufstand
Heroes of Might an Magic 5 + Addons
Final Fantasy 7
Final Fantasy 9
Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy X-2
Mass Effect Serie
Star Wars - Knights of the Old Republic 1+2
Soulcalibur 1 (DREAMCAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Mehr fällt mir grade nicht ein ^^ aber ich bin mir sicher das der Edit Knopf hilft ^^


----------



## lu89 (1. August 2011)

Duke Nukem 3D könnte man auch noch hinzufügen. Das macht heute noch spaß.


----------



## Resax (1. August 2011)

herr der ringe schlacht um mittelerde I und II
css
starcraft2


----------



## DarthLAX (1. August 2011)

lolz

CSS als must have? - na meinetwegen 

hab noch was: 

Jedi Knight (alle Teile...)
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire (klassiker des  und einfach iwi lustig....net alle missionen (hasse z.B. die auf dem - scheiss - zug.....hab die erst paar mal geschafft....))
Call of Duty (ja der 1er)

mfg LAX


----------



## HAWX (1. August 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:
			
		

> lolz
> 
> CSS als must have? - na meinetwegen
> mfg LAX



Ja was glaubst du warum es nach 7 Jahren immernoch Millionen aktive Spieler hat


----------



## NexusEXE (1. August 2011)

2003 - Star Wars kotor 1, sim city 4, star wars jedi knight 3: jedi academy
2004 - Star Wars kotor 2
2005 - Star Wars republic commando
2007 - Call of Duty modern warfare 1, crysis, Star wars empire at war, mass effect
2008 - Star wars empire at war: forces of corruption, c&c tiberium wars 3
2009 - Mass effect 2
2010: call of duty modern warfare 2


----------



## Da_Obst (1. August 2011)

Hier meine Liste:
Die Release-Jahre muss ich später mal nachschlagen... ^^

Counterstrike 1.6 / meinetwegen auch Source, aber 1.6 is besser 
Half-Life + Addons
Half-Life² + EP1/2
Half-Life [/²] Deathmatch
Left 4 Dead 1/2
Portal 1/2

Age of Empires 1/2 + Addons
Battlefield 1942 + Addons/2
Borderlands + Addons
Bulletstorm
Call of Duty 1/2/4/6 
Empire Earth 1
Kane and Lynch Dog Days
Mafia 1/2
Mass Effect 1/2
Nexuiz
The Witcher 1/2


Wird noch erweitert...


----------



## Dan19 (1. August 2011)

Warcraft 3
COD 2,4,6
Assassins Creed 2
Just Cause 2
Portal 1+2
CSS


XBOX 360:
Forza 3


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. August 2011)

World in Conflict 2007 Strategie
Stalker 2007 Shooter
The Witcher 2007 RPG
Bioshock 2007 Shooter
GTA 4 2008 Open-World-Action
Fallout 3 2007 RPG-Shooter
Bad Company 2 2010 Shooter (nur Multiplayer, versteht sich)

Das sind für mich die epischsten Spiele der letzten 3 - 4 Jahre.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (2. August 2011)

Meine persönliche Liste nach Genres sortiert.

RPGs:
Gothic 1+2
Morrowind
Oblivion
Mass Effect 1+2
Knights of the old Republic 1

Shooter:
Stalker, alle Teile
HL2+Ep1+Ep2
Metro 2033
Crysis

Strategie:
Civilization 2+4

Rennspiele:
NfS Underground 1+2
NfS Most Wanted


----------



## natalie (2. August 2011)

Diablo 2
Morrowind
Oblivion
Dragon Age Origins
Assassin's Creed 1

So, und jetzt noch was echt altes: Rayman 1 & 2 
Wenn man es denn auf neuen Systemen zum Laufen bekommt.


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

omg Morrowind hab ich total vergessen


----------



## DerBlauePavian (24. August 2011)

Diablo2 + Addon Lord of Destruction - 2000/2001
Crysis1 - 2007
Crysis Warhead - 2008
Risen - 2009
Stalker Call of Pripyat - 2009
Metro 2033 - 2010


----------



## EnergyCross (24. August 2011)

Oblivion
Prototype
Dead Space
GTA alle teile
BFBC2
CSS nur bedingt


----------



## Sod (29. August 2011)

CS
Diablo2
Warcraft 3
Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy
Mafia
Stalker


----------



## biohaufen (29. August 2011)

Klingt dumm aber NFS World ist ein cooles aufgemotztes Most Wanted als Online Game 

Test Drive Unlimited 1+2

Dirt 3

GTA IV


----------



## DarthLAX (20. Mai 2012)

way hey 

und hat sich was neues getan hier?

naja ich für meinen teil füge hinzu:

2012 - Mass Effect 3 (auch wenn das ende einfach nur ******* ist ^^)
2012 - Diablo 3 (hey hack and slay von blizz - was will man mehr? 
2011 - Skyrim
2011 - Assassin's Creed: Revelations

hat noch wer was? - vor allem shooter hätten was (brauch wieder was in der richtung...bin "aus" ^^...naja bis auf FEAR 2 

mfg LAX


----------



## JayJayN (20. Mai 2012)

Mein Top Sport Spiel überhaupt NBA 2k12, schon alleine für den Story Modus lohnt es sich das Spiel zu kaufen. 

Ansonsten ist mir shootertechnisch nichts aufgefallen ;/ @ DarthLax


----------



## JoergK (20. Mai 2012)

Meine Top sind:

- James Bond: Nightfire (schon etwas älter, aber super für alle Bondfans. Hier werden noch Gadgets benutzt !)
- Mafia 2 (Klasse, klasse, klasse...)
- Alan Wake (zugegeben hat es mich an manchen Stellen frustriert, aber auf irgendeine merkwürdige Art hats mich süchtig gemacht)
- Splinter Cell / Hitman (allen Stealth-Shooterfans sollte ich damit ja nichts neues sagen  )


----------



## DarthLAX (25. Juli 2012)

huhu...

hat sich was getan (bis auf die einsicht - zumindest bei mir - das man D3 rauswerfen sollte...ok werde ich net machen hat immerhin geld gekostet)

mfg LAX


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2012)

Mafia 2
Metro 2033
Crysis
Portal
Portal 2
Zuma Deluxe
Plants vs. Zombie's GotY
Team Fortress 2
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2
Race Driver: Grid
GTA 2
GTA San Andreas
Battlefield 3
Anno 1404


----------



## GrEmLiNg (3. August 2012)

StarCraft 2
BF 3 und BF 1942 + DC Mod
Batman Arkham City
CS S
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
Crysis
Mafia 1
Stalker und GTA 4 hmm lw
Crysis 2 mit Island mod zum grafik anschauen gg
Unreal Tournamen 2004 mit karten Mods

Ansonsten gibt es net viele Spiele die einen flashen wo man sagt, müß man gezockt haben. Leider gibt es im mom auch net soviele goile mods. Also von darher schon bissel lw


----------



## 10203040 (3. August 2012)

-Half-Life _1998_
-Aliens vs Predator Classic 2000 _April 30, 1999 /January 15, 2010 (Classic 2000)_
-Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy _2003_
-Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic _2003_
-Half-Life 2 _2004_
-Half-Life 2: Episode One _2006_
-Company of Heroes + Addons _2006_
-Half-Life 2: Episode Two _2007_
-The Witcher _2007_
-Crysis _2007_
-Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare _2007_
-Penumbra: Overture_ 2007_
-Portal _2007_
-Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl _2007_
-Stalker: Clear Sky _2008_
-Stalker: Call of Pripyat_ 2009_
-Batman: Arkham Asylum _2009_
-Borderlands _2009_
-Metro 2033 _2010_
-Amnesia: The Dark Descent _2010_
-Portal 2 _2011_
-Batman: Arkham City _2011_
-The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim _2011_
-The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Dawngaurd DLC _2012_


----------

